# permessi NetworkManager

## dky

Buongiorno a tutti,

sto utilizzando NetworkManager con KDE, ma non posso collegarmi a nessuna

rete wireless in quanto non ho privilegi sufficienti.

Cercando su internet ho visto che su alcune distribuzioni modificano un file 

per sistemare i permessi, ma su gentoo questo file non c'è!

Come potrei risolvere?

Grazie in anticipo,

Buona giornata.

----------

## ago

Sei nel gruppo plugdev?

----------

## dky

No, ho appena scoperto che ho aggiunto l'utente netdev invece di plugdev.

Credo che sia questo il problema   :Confused: 

----------

## dky

Ho aggiunto l'utente al gruppo plugdev, ma il problema persiste...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

sei uscito e rientrato dalla sessione desktop dopo aver fatto tale modifica?

----------

## dky

Si, ma facendo una ricerca con il comando

```

find / -group plugdev

```

non ho trovato nessun file di configurazione appartenente a quel gruppo, è normale?

----------

